# Have rediscovered my Gaggia Classic - advice needed



## jwphillips (Feb 12, 2015)

Have a Gaggia Classic from circa 2001 unmodified. Started using again recently but realise I need to invest in some more kit and build my experience. Have been using preground Illy or Lavazza with miserable results.

Understand my greatest priority is a grinder. Uncertain whether to go for an Iberital MC2 or buy a cheaper hand grinder and save for a Eureka Mignon.

Guess buying a VST unpressurised basket and a decent tamper. Am I right in thinking a 58.35mm would be best or with my fledgling skills would a standard 58mm suit fine?

Shouid I try these changes first or do the OPV mod as well?

Thanks for your time and advice


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Invest as much as you can in a grinder for best results. 58.35 was considered best fit for VSTs until Matt Perger came along with his Pergtamp - 58.5mm - fits VSTs like a glove. A worthy alternative is the Torr Titan 58.55. If you like milk drinks consider fitting Rancilio steam arm. OPV mod is a good idea - you can borrow a modded portafilter with manometer via the forum to help you do this.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Hi I have a classic as well and recently got a eureka mignon, selling ascaso i2 on forum if interested which worked well with the classic.

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?21642-Ascaso-i2-grinder-for-sale

I done the opv mod which was quite simple, pressure gauges available on pay it forward on here, this made quite a difference.

I also got a 58mm tamper but thinking the 58.35 may fit better.

As you said pre-ground equals miserable results.


----------



## urpert (Mar 22, 2012)

If the budget is tight it's probably not an option, but the cheapest Auber PID absolutely transformed my Classic.


----------



## StuartS (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm using a classic with an mc2 and getting good results since i started working to a brew ratio. From what i have read the mignon is a better grinder than the mc2 but when i bought mine, i thought £140 for a grinder was ridiculous. I've been happy with it.

i wouldn't go for a vst basket just yet. It is much more money than standard basket and tamper and i think the classic has limitations anyway so you won't gain much.

Definitely do the opv mod - it has improved my shots and the machine seems more responsive to grind changes and is more consistent. Silvia steam wand is better than the standard fitment but it doesn't increase steam power, just easier to clean and control.

My next mod will be a pid unless i upgrade.

Stuart


----------



## muddy250 (May 21, 2014)

I started last spring with my Gaggia Classic and a Graef CM800 grinder. A lot of grinder for the money and it's still going strong and producing great coffee. Coffeechap reviewed the Sunbeam which is the Aussie version of the same thing and called it an MC2 killer.

Link here to my pic showing the internally adjustable burr so you don't have to shim to get it close and it's a full diecast aluminium construction. Easily chokes the Gaggia.


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

Your thread is/was a carbon copy of mine from a year ago. I was putting Taylors pre ground espresso of Costa pre ground espresso in my Gaggia. Then I discovered the forum and it has certainly created a monster (in a good way) After much deliberating I bought a Mignon and a whole host of other coffee making paraphernalia, got some wonderful fresh beans and the result are beyond my wildest dreams. I truly cannot believe it took me so long.


----------



## hamid22 (Apr 28, 2013)

hi im looking to downgrade my coffee machine whats the best budget machine to use


----------



## wilse (Nov 14, 2013)

Hi fella

For a cheap upgrade, buy freshly roasted beans, and a hand grinder, like a Hario Skerton. £20-30.

I've been using this for 18 months, the results are very good, keep your eyes open for a 2nd hand decent grinder... Mignon's are very desirable!

By some cheap jewellery scales around £5, to work out the weights/quantities etc... I was sceptical too, but they have been handy.

I haven't changed any of the baskets, I can't honestly see it would make a big difference... but might try in the future.

My tamper is a Knock simple, around £20 from memory.

£45, done!

PS, haven't done the OVP yet, waiting in the queue for the gauge...

Keep us posted.

w


----------



## dare (May 1, 2013)

jwphillips said:


> Uncertain whether to go for an Iberital MC2 or buy a cheaper hand grinder and save for a Eureka Mignon.


having owned a MC2 and a mignon for use with a gaggia baby (very similar to the classic) I can safely say it'd be worth saving for a mignon. The 2 are in a different league, and I really could taste a noticeable difference in the coffee simply from changing from a mc2 to a mignon.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

StuartS said:


> i wouldn't go for a vst basket just yet. It is much more money than standard basket and tamper and i think the classic has limitations anyway so you won't gain much.


What you gain with the VST basket is accurate feedback about your prep and distribution. Used with a naked PF it tells you where your shot is channeling much more clearly that other baskets. When the OP, or anyone, gets to the stage of trying to perfect their shot its is a very valuable buy.


----------



## wilse (Nov 14, 2013)

Dylan said:


> What you gain with the VST basket is accurate feedback about your prep and distribution. Used with a naked PF it tells you where your shot is channeling much more clearly that other baskets. When the OP, or anyone, gets to the stage of trying to perfect their shot its is a very valuable buy.


Perfect your shot... but does it make your espresso's taste better?

I'm curious and I have no idea


----------



## StuartS (Jan 2, 2015)

hamid22 said:


> hi im looking to downgrade my coffee machine whats the best budget machine to use


You're on the wrong forum!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

wilse said:


> Perfect your shot... but does it make your espresso's taste better?
> 
> I'm curious and I have no idea


It will help, yes, but you still have to get the grind right, temp and ratios....


----------



## StuartS (Jan 2, 2015)

Dylan said:


> What you gain with the VST basket is accurate feedback about your prep and distribution. Used with a naked PF it tells you where your shot is channeling much more clearly that other baskets. When the OP, or anyone, gets to the stage of trying to perfect their shot its is a very valuable buy.


Can you elaborate on how the VST basket gives better feedback than a standard basket (note, I'm not questioning this, just need it explained). I considered buying a VST when I was planning to change my tamper (from 57mm to 58mm) but I couldn't justify nearly £60 for the basket and 58.++mm tamper.

Thanks

Stuart


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The VST or IMS for that fact is a precision basket that allows you to grind finer, it also takes no prisoners as due to the accuracy of the holes, the extraction is a lot more even, this means that any deficiency in your protafilter prep will be made abundantly clear through channelling.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

With a naked PF you get to see the shot extract, so you can see channeling problems. A regular PF 'covers up' your mistakes and it can be hard to tell why your shot is not great.

A VST basket is the same principle, in that it shows up even the slightest channeling clear as day. A regular basket 'covers up' the channeling and it appears to pour in a nice central mouse tail, when infact it has channeled through one part of the puck. As Dave said, it takes no prisoners. IMS does not give the same level of feedback, IMHO.

Recently my VST showed obvious dead spots in the center of my puck, all kinds of tamping methods made no difference. I have eventually been able to create and fine tune a sweeper that creates a mild slope toward the center of the puck to rectify the issue. Without a VST basket this would have been difficult/impossible, or I may just never have noticed the problem in the first place.


----------

